# Windows 93



## sulman (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has seen this - a fun little art project, featuring a fictitious release of everyone's favourite OS...

http://www.windows93.net/


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2014)

This one's much better: http://www.taws.ch/


----------



## sulman (Nov 4, 2014)

SirDice said:


> This one's much better: http://www.taws.ch/


Wow. That is actually a pretty nice UI, too...


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, really sleek. Could that become the FreeBSD desktop everybody wants to have?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2014)

As an old Amiga user, this comes fairly close: x11-wm/amiwm 

I like how these are all made with JavaScript. Somebody had quite a bit of time to waste.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 4, 2014)

No, seriously. It might be that I still have some connection to those who made this, and maybe they could be helpful. Maybe, maybe not. And as an old Amiga user, I sure have amiwm around 

But I still somehow miss my good old olvwm, which also has some sleek look IMHO.


----------

